# how to get rid of vaccine lumps/abcesses



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

What's the best way? Lance them? They are unsightly and I'd like them to be gone for shows and such. Especially since some of them are in suspicious areas. I've always recorded where vaccines are given so I know these lumps are from the CDT vaccine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Give them IM. If you do remove them don't lance them. Lanced you end up with a CL scar. At least removed you have a nice row of stitching.

Have you tried the DMSO to absorb them first? Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

No..how would I do that? That's the garlic-tasting stuff for horses right? I have since been giving them IM...but it's the old lumps I'm worried about.


----------



## crocee (Jul 30, 2008)

DMSO is used as an industrial solvent or liniment for treating pain in horses. It helps to get the meds into the blood stream faster. Its applied topically to the site of the CDT abscess to help disperse it better. When applied at the time of the shot it should disperse the shot instead of allowing it to pool. Please wear gloves when using DMSO as it can do the same to you if you get it on your skin. 
Andi


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My vet makes this stuff called Brace and it's also in goatkeeping 101 thanks to Kaye. When my vet makes it she sells it in this bottle with a dauber on it, like shoe polish came in??? Dang how old am I!!! If you religiously daub this on the lump it will go down.

Yes it is not for food producing animals. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

> Yes it is not for food producing animals. Vicki


So...if I use this method I should not drink milk from these does correct?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have only used it on kids, but I guess to be safe you would not want to use it and drink the milk. Honestly I think alot of this isn't really accurate, but it isn't for food producing animals. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

There's one "use DMSO at the time of vaccination" and one "don't" in this thread... who can clarify when or why one might be better advice for certain situations?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would wait and see if a granuloma is even going to form, then use the DMSO. Or just give it IM, no shot sites. Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Will DMSO stain a white coat?


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

IM is in the muscle right? Which muscle?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Neck, rump, thurl, rear thigh if you know where the sciatic nerve is. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Neck, rump, thurl, rear thigh if you know where the sciatic nerve is. Vicki


Neck. For some reason, I thought the neck was a no-no, but didn't know why. My vet gives shots in the neck and it really was easy and much less tramatic than the rear thigh or thurl. I've started injecting in the neck. Much, much easier on everyone, including me.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

For IM, neck is MUCH easier for me, and the goats don't seem to mind it near as much.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you just clip them to the fence? I have a hard time figuring out how to do IM on a goat in the stand with her head down.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

Hoe long after end of treatment with DMSO/DEX would you be able to drink the milk?


----------

